# Verslavingen > Roken >  Hulp gevraagd

## Patricia

Ik heb één grote wens en dat is stoppen met roken.Al verschillende malen heb ik het geprobeerd maar spijtig genoeg steeds terug hervallen.Is er soms iemand op dit forum die me héle goede raad kan geven ivm medicatie dat geholpen heeft?Alle goede raad is zeer welkom..... :'(

----------

Hoi Patricia.

Wat een probleem kan dat zijn hè? Heb je al eens laser geprobeert of overwogen? Ik zelf heb er geen ervaring mee omdat ik niet rook maar in mijn omgeving heb ik daar hele goede resultaten van gezien. Maar je moet het ook echt zelf willen hoor anders lukt niets,volgens mij. Nu succes ermee en anders hoop ik dat anderen hier op dit forum je nog goede raad kunnen geven!
Jaimy.  :Wink:

----------

hallo Patricia

Moet eens zyban nemen.Ikzelf ben er al 4 maanden van af met roken.Heeft wel wat bijwerkingen,maar na 4 weken kun je stoppen met zyban.

groeten

----------


## prenen m-l

Bedankt voor je antwoordje.Mijn dokter heeft me gisteren ook Zyban voorgeschreven ,maar ik heb als informatie op het internet gelezen dat er al mensen aan gestorven zijn in duitsland .Er werd ook vermeld dat Zyban eigelijk een anti depresiva is.Weet jij daar meer over en welke nevenverschijnsels had jij? Mijn kuur start ik Maandag ben benieuwd ???

mvg Patricia

----------

Hoi Patricia

Zyban heeft inderdaad bijverschijnsels,zoals slecht slapen,je moet je hart en bloeddruk in het oog houden. sommigen hebben ook hoofdpijn.Doch niettegenstaande de bijverschijnsels moet je het volhouden,want er zijn inderdaad mensen gestorven,maar" zonder bewijs dat het van die zyban is.Ze kunnen al ziek geweest zijn van tevoren.Denk toch wel dat roken ongezonder is dan die zyban.Het is juist als gezegt van die anti-depresiva.De ex-vietnamveteranen namen ze zonder succes,maar zagen wel dat ze minder (en zefs stopten) met roken. Op internet is er veel te lezen over zyban.Ja,wat is er nu best hé.Dat moet iedereen voor zichzelf uitmaken,mij heeft het in allegeval geholpen.

Nog veel succes maandag en houd vol

Roger

----------


## moordwijffie

Hoi patricia ,

ik zelf ben nu weer 3 weken gestopt met het medicijn champix , ook daar hoor je rare verhalen over maar ik en meerdere stoppers zweren erbij .Tuurlijk zal je wat last hebben van bijwerkingen maar dat is voor ieder verschillend .
Deze medicijnen kan je via de huis arts krijgen , misschien wil je die .
Zyban schijnt ook goed te werken .
Van stoppen met roken heb je ook afkickverschijnselen dus niet alles is te verwijten aan middel wat je helpt .
IK vind het zoveel meer waard om niet te roken .
Op www.ikstop.nl/forum kan je veel steun vinden en tips lezen 

Heel veel succes en je kan me altijd mailen als je vragen hebt 

Gr MW

----------


## Wicky73

Hallo,

Ik ken een vriendin die ooit een laser behandeling heeft ondergaan en is daardoor zeker 9 maanden gestopt, alleen met oud en nieuw was ze nieuwsgierig of het haar nog smaakte, dat had ze dus niet moeten doen want ze was meteen weer om !

Maar zeker wel een optie lijkt me :-)

----------

